# Star Trek: Picard - Erster Trailer mit überraschenden Gastauftritten



## Darkmoon76 (21. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Picard - Erster Trailer mit überraschenden Gastauftritten* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard - Erster Trailer mit überraschenden Gastauftritten*


----------



## dohderbert (21. Juli 2019)

omg wie geil ist das !! gänsehaut !! o man, das muss einfach gut werden, bitte bitte gott


----------



## Weissbier242 (21. Juli 2019)

Ging mir auch so und Ich hatte noch nie eine Gänsehaut bei einem Trailer. Aber alleine die alten Bekannten und Feinde, das hätte ich nicht erwartet, der Stil gefällt mir auch sehr. Bitte Amazon, nicht verbocken!!!


----------



## Headbanger79 (21. Juli 2019)

Habs im anderen Thread schon geschrieben, ich grinse immer noch  Bin sowas von gehyped!


----------



## Kristian (21. Juli 2019)

Es scheinen Ausschnitte aus der gesamten ersten Staffel gewesen zu sein. Ich hoffe die Story zwischen diesen Szenen wird uns in den Bann reißen. Ich freue mich, dass die Franchise nicht tot ist und dass die Reise weitergeht


----------



## Banana-OG (21. Juli 2019)

Picard und Borg. Dieses Thema scheint noch nicht zu Ende zu sein.


----------



## Hurshi (21. Juli 2019)

Data is doch teilweise schon nach 18sekunden  zu sehen und nicht erst am Ende .


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Juli 2019)

Banana-OG schrieb:


> Picard und Borg. Dieses Thema scheint noch nicht zu Ende zu sein.



Zumindest nicht in Borg Gefängnissen..."THIS FACILITY HAS GONE 5843 DAYS WITHOUT AN ASSIMILATION"


----------



## Frullo (21. Juli 2019)

Data wurde doch vernichtet- handelt es sich hier etwa um B-4? 

Ansonsten: Einfach nur geil, so viele bekannte Gesichter und Elemente zu sehen. Hoffentlich wird das was


----------



## WasEnLos (21. Juli 2019)

Spannender Trailer und wahrscheinlich gute Serie, aber leider nur auf Amazon-Prime hierzulande, schade.


----------



## Weissbier242 (21. Juli 2019)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Spannender Trailer und wahrscheinlich gute Serie, aber leider nur auf Amazon-Prime hierzulande, schade.



Wo ist da jetzt das Problem? Erwartest du auch kostenlos ins Kino zu gehen? Sind 8 Euro zu viel für eine gute Serie?


----------



## Mjthenut (21. Juli 2019)

Ich weiß garnicht wann der Borgkrieg war, ich glaube aber 2395 oder so, also kann natürlich dieses Thema aktuell sein - ich freu mich schonmal auf die Einleitung.


----------



## Chroom (21. Juli 2019)

Hurra, hurra wir fliegen mit Picard   Freu mich schon.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (21. Juli 2019)

man da bekommt man pipi in die augen. endlich wieder die guten charaktere da.


----------



## WasEnLos (21. Juli 2019)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt das Problem? Erwartest du auch kostenlos ins Kino zu gehen? Sind 8 Euro zu viel für eine gute Serie?



_...aber leider *nur* auf Amazon-Prime hierzulande..._

Wo habe ich etwas von kostenlos geschrieben?


----------



## Terracresta (21. Juli 2019)

Irgendwie schreckt mich das schlechte Makeup einiger Charaktere und deren typisches 201X Design ab, welches an beliebige andere Serien der heutigen Zeit erinnert.
Vulkanier, Romulaner usw. hatten ein bestimmtes Flair, welches hier abhanden zu kommen scheint. Manche sehen eher wie Hipster mit angemalten Augenbrauen aus, statt wie klassische Charaktere der entsprechenden Völker.


----------



## McDrake (21. Juli 2019)

Der Trailer gefällt mir


----------



## Wappla (21. Juli 2019)

Jo gefällt mir gut, Ich denke die Serie wird genauso wie die Witcher Serie auch eine Chance von mir bekommen.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2019)

Bin ich echt mal darauf gespannt. Könnte wirklich gut werden. Schade, daß wohl Janeway aufgrund des Finales von Voyager nicht auftauchen kann.


----------



## Headbanger79 (21. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bin ich echt mal darauf gespannt. Könnte wirklich gut werden. Schade, daß wohl Janeway aufgrund des Finales von Voyager nicht auftauchen kann.



Hm, wieso nicht? In Star Trek: Nemesis taucht sie doch auch als Admiral auf.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (21. Juli 2019)

Irgendwie hätte ich schon Lust drauf. Ich finde, die neueren Kinofilme mit Chris Pine haben sich etwas von dem Ursprungs Look & Feel entfernt.


----------



## HeavyM (21. Juli 2019)

Boooooommmm!!! Eingeschlagen wie ne Bombe. Boa ist das geil. Huch schon wieder die Hand im..... Hrhrhr.


----------



## HeavyM (21. Juli 2019)

Weissbier242 schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt das Problem? Erwartest du auch kostenlos ins Kino zu gehen? Sind 8 Euro zu viel für eine gute Serie?



Also wenn das wieder eine Serie ist die nicht auf blu ray erscheint finde ich das auch schon echt schieße. Ich besitze alles von Star Trek außer Discovery ( aber das ist in meinen Augen auch kein Star Trek ) und es wäre echt schade wenn ich das dann nicht meiner Sammlung hinzufügen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2019)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Hm, wieso nicht? In Star Trek: Nemesis taucht sie doch auch als Admiral auf.



Aber die Picardserie spielt deutlich später. Und Janeway ist doch zur Rettung der Voyager zurückgeflogen und kam nicht mehr zurück.


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2019)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Also wenn das wieder eine Serie ist die nicht auf blu ray erscheint finde ich das auch schon echt schieße. Ich besitze alles von Star Trek außer Discovery ( aber das ist in meinen Augen auch kein Star Trek ) und es wäre echt schade wenn ich das dann nicht meiner Sammlung hinzufügen kann.



Discovery gibt es auf Bluray (Staffel 1). Warum sollte Picard nicht auch später auf Bluray herauskommen?

Und DS9 und Voyager gibt es übrigens auch nicht auf Bluray. Nur auf DVD.


----------



## McDrake (21. Juli 2019)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Ich besitze alles von Star Trek außer Discovery ( aber das ist in meinen Augen auch kein Star Trek ) und es wäre echt schade wenn ich das dann nicht meiner Sammlung hinzufügen kann.


Fand Staffel 1 bei Discovry als Sci-Fi-Serie interessant.
Staffel 2 trägt für mich aber, zumindest in den ersten drei Folgen, welche ichgesehen habe, wieder mehr Star Trek-Gen ( -e Roddenberry... haha) in sich.
Liegt evtl auch am 



Spoiler



neuen Captain


, der das ganze irgendwie auflockert.


----------



## Headbanger79 (21. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber die Picardserie spielt deutlich später. Und Janeway ist doch zur Rettung der Voyager zurückgeflogen und kam nicht mehr zurück.



Ja, aber war es denn nicht so, dass Janeway die Zeitlinie durch ihr Opfer geändert hat, also die "alte" Janeway?


----------



## MichaelG (21. Juli 2019)

Eben. Aber Janeway ist ja durch ihr Opfer dann quasi "weg". Daher. Oder ich haue hier was durcheinander.


----------



## WasEnLos (21. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eben. Aber Janeway ist ja durch ihr Opfer dann quasi "weg". Daher. Oder ich haue hier was durcheinander.



Das ist leider eines dieser "schlechten" Zeitparadoxa die Voyager durchziehen.  Janeway wird nicht mehr in die Vergangenheit reisen, da die Voyager durch die Abkürzung im Borgnetzwerk nicht die Verluste eingefahren hat, die sie vorher hatten. Ursprünglich haben die etliche Jahre länger gebraucht und viele Crewmitglieder verloren, was Janeway erst dazu bewogen hat die Vergangenheit zu korrigieren. Die ursprüngliche Janeway starb bei der Explosion des Netzwerks.

Es gibt also keinen Grund in die Vergangenheit zu reisen. Gleichzeitig kann die "neue" Janeway nicht für die Verbrechen (Oberste Direktive) verantwortlich gemacht werden, eine Win-Win-Situation.


----------



## Headbanger79 (21. Juli 2019)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Das ist leider eines dieser "schlechten" Zeitpraradoxa die Voyager durchziehen.  Janeway wird nicht mehr in die Vergangenheit reisen, da die Voyager durch die Abkürzung im Borgnetzwerk nicht die Verluste eingefahren hat, die sie vorher hatten. Ursprünglich haben die etliche Jahre länger gebraucht und viele Crewmitglieder verloren, was Janeway erst dazu bewogen hat die Vergangenheit zu korrigieren. Die ursprüngliche Janeway starb bei der Explosion des Netzwerks.



Japp, so habe ich es auch in Erinnerung. Durch den Zeitsprung muss Janeway jetzt nicht mehr in die Vergangenheit.


----------



## Mjthenut (21. Juli 2019)

HeavyM schrieb:


> Also wenn das wieder eine Serie ist die nicht auf blu ray erscheint finde ich das auch schon echt schieße. Ich besitze alles von Star Trek außer Discovery ( aber das ist in meinen Augen auch kein Star Trek ) und es wäre echt schade wenn ich das dann nicht meiner Sammlung hinzufügen kann.



Find ich auch, irgendwie wurde Star Trek durch The Orville ersetzt, wo ständig gesellschaftliche / soziologische Themen behandelt werden - angepasst an die heutige Zeit - gepaart, gut das muss man zugeben, mit Humor, der nicht RTL entspricht und vor allem auch garnicht alle ansprechen möchte.

Ganz nebenbei wenn Picard nur halb soviele Zuschauer einfährt wie TNG oder DS9, dann regnet es Emmy´s.


----------



## hunterseyes (21. Juli 2019)

7of9 muss ich schauen!


----------



## Hurshi (21. Juli 2019)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Find ich auch, irgendwie wurde Star Trek durch The Orville ersetzt, wo ständig gesellschaftliche / soziologische Themen behandelt werden - angepasst an die heutige Zeit - gepaart, gut das muss man zugeben, mit Humor, der nicht RTL entspricht und vor allem auch garnicht alle ansprechen möchte.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei wenn Picard nur halb soviele Zuschauer einfährt wie TNG oder DS9, dann regnet es Emmy´s.



The Orville hat Star Trek ersetzt , da muss ich mich erstma Setzen , das is das ..... was ich je gelesen hab .


----------



## MrFob (21. Juli 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Data wurde doch vernichtet- handelt es sich hier etwa um B-4?
> 
> Ansonsten: Einfach nur geil, so viele bekannte Gesichter und Elemente zu sehen. Hoffentlich wird das was



 Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass die kurze Szene in der Data zu sehen ist vielleicht eher sowas wie ein Traum oder so sein koennte (vielleicht auch wegen der Beleuchtung und so). Sie spielen da ja Karten (Poker? Letzte Szene von TNG) und Picard mein, er will nicht, dass das Spiel endet (er in die Realitaet zurueckkehrt, in der Data nicht mehr da ist?).

Bin aber mal gespannt. So von der Stimmung her und visuell hat mir der Trailer jedenfalls sehr gut gefallen. Genau die richtige Mischung aus Callback/Fanservice Elementen und neuen Sachen. Ich finde auch gut, dass sie eher was neues machen und alte Leute (Seven, Data) wohl eher mal kurz einstreuen. 

Ich hab's auch schon im anderen Thread geschrieben gestern Abend aber ich war selten auf etwas so gehypt wie auf diese Serie nach dem Trailer. Das letzte mal vielleicht fuer Mass Effect vor 10 Jahren. Hoffentlich wird's was. 



Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Japp, so habe ich es auch in Erinnerung. Durch den Zeitsprung muss Janeway jetzt nicht mehr in die Vergangenheit.



Star Trek impliziert eigentlich schon seit seiner ersten Zeitreisegeschichte, dass die Many Worlds Theory in ST zutrifft. Insofern ist das Paradoxon eigentlich kein grosses Problem.


RE: Orville: Ist fuer mich schon noch mal ziemlich was anderes als ST. Sehr viel mehr auf Humor ausgelegt, sehr viel softere SciFi. Was nicht heissen soll, dass es schlecht ist oder so. Aber ein ST Ersatz ist es fuer mich auf gar keinen Fall.


----------



## Mjthenut (21. Juli 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> The Orville hat Star Trek ersetzt , da muss ich mich erstma Setzen , das is das ..... was ich je gelesen hab .



Dann bin ich jetzt auf deine These gespannt - und möchte wissen welche Themen Discovery so angesprochen hat , danach schreib ich die 15 Themen von the Orville auf ( Sexsucht, gleichgeschlechtliche Ehen, künstliche Intelligenz, Gender Problematiken, Oberste Direktive, Krieg, Zeitparadoxa, Beziehungsprobleme - so aus dem Gedächnis herraus)


----------



## Mjthenut (21. Juli 2019)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Dann bin ich jetzt auf deine These gespannt - und möchte wissen welche Themen Discovery so angesprochen hat , danach schreib ich die 15 Themen von the Orville auf ( Sexsucht, gleichgeschlechtliche Ehen, künstliche Intelligenz, Gender Problematiken, Oberste Direktive, Krieg, Zeitparadoxa, Beziehungsprobleme - so aus dem Gedächnis herraus)



https://www.heise.de/newsticker/mel...Trek-wird-zum-besseren-Star-Trek-4430204.html - hab ich ganz vergessen...


----------



## Mjthenut (21. Juli 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> The Orville hat Star Trek ersetzt , da muss ich mich erstma Setzen , das is das ..... was ich je gelesen hab .



Täusch ich mich eigentlich - oder ist Discovery schrecklich einfallslos?


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. Juli 2019)

Headbanger79 schrieb:


> Hm, wieso nicht? In Star Trek: Nemesis taucht sie doch auch als Admiral auf.



Vielleicht konnte man sich nicht einigen, vielleicht sollten nicht zuviele Charaktere ganz zufällig aufeinander treffen.
Eine andere Vermutung könnte in Dickendiskriminierung durch die Macher bestehen (nennt man das so? fatshaming passt ja nicht).
Schon mal eine eindeutig dicke Person in den Filmen und Serien gesehen die Mitglied in der Sternenflotte ist?
Richtig, da wird man lange suchen, selbst die anderen Spezies sehen alle immer gleich aus vom BMI her, ein zwei Ausnahmen wie K'mpec und Cyrano Jones bestätigen die Regel.
Kate Mulgrew hat erheblich zugenommen über die Jahre, eine Standarduniform wird da nicht mehr passen.
Beim BMI abweichenden Körperformen inkludiere ich auch Bodybuilder, Kleinwüchsige.
Ist halt einfacher, zeitsparende und billiger, wenn man nur ein zwei Sets Pyjamas herstellen muß.


----------



## HeavyM (21. Juli 2019)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Find ich auch, irgendwie wurde Star Trek durch The Orville ersetzt, wo ständig gesellschaftliche / soziologische Themen behandelt werden - angepasst an die heutige Zeit - gepaart, gut das muss man zugeben, mit Humor, der nicht RTL entspricht und vor allem auch garnicht alle ansprechen möchte.
> 
> Ganz nebenbei wenn Picard nur halb soviele Zuschauer einfährt wie TNG oder DS9, dann regnet es Emmy´s.



Jup the Orville ist echt sehr geil.


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (21. Juli 2019)

"The Orville" ist super besonders weil einige Star Trek Darsteller auch Regie führen wie Johnathan Frakes


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Juli 2019)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Schon mal eine eindeutig dicke Person in den Filmen und Serien gesehen die Mitglied in der Sternenflotte ist?
> Richtig, da wird man lange suchen, selbst die anderen Spezies sehen alle immer gleich aus vom BMI her, ein zwei Ausnahmen wie K'mpec und Cyrano Jones bestätigen die Regel.


Discovery, Kadett Sylvia Tilly (Mary Wiseman) sogar mehr als ein Nebencharakter
Die hat sehr ausgeprägte "4 Buchstaben" !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Discovery, Kadett Sylvia Tilly (Mary Wiseman) sogar mehr als ein Nebencharakter
> Die hat sehr ausgeprägte "4 Buchstaben" !


Scotty ist auch mit dem zweiten Kino-Film sichtlich in die Breite gegangen, hat auch niemanden gestört. Oder nehme man die TNG-Crew im ihrem letzten Film. Riker, LaForge, ja selbst Data haben Bauch bekommen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (21. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Scotty ist auch mit dem zweiten Kino-Film sichtlich in die Breite gegangen, hat auch niemanden gestört. Oder nehme man die TNG-Crew im ihrem letzten Film. Riker, LaForge, ja selbst Data haben Bauch bekommen.


Das waren im Vergleich aber eher "Microtransaktionen"


----------



## Grolt (21. Juli 2019)

Ich freu mir 

Aber jeder der ein TNG 2.0 erwartet sollte seine Erwartungen weit zurückschrauben. ST: Picard wird kein TNG 2.0 werden.


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber die Picardserie spielt deutlich später. Und Janeway ist doch zur Rettung der Voyager zurückgeflogen und kam nicht mehr zurück.



ne, Picard spielt ja 20 nach Nemesis -> 2399, Capt. Insaneway würde aber erst 5 Jahre Später zurückreisen
wäre aber interessant ob man das noch auflöst


----------



## Javata (21. Juli 2019)

Bei mir hängt bei Star Trek sehr viel an den Schauspielern. So bin ich zB mit einem DS9 nie richtig warm geworden obwohl die Serie ja doch sehr beliebt war und auch einige positive Kritiken erhielt.

Auf Picard freue ich mich schon. So wie jeder seinen Lieblings-Bond hat ist TNG meine liebste Crew.

PS: The Orville ist wirklich eine großartige Serie. MacFarlane ist ein riesiger Star-Trek-Fan und das merkt man der Serie in jeder Folge an. Dazu die ganzen Gastauftritte.


----------



## AndreNotSure (21. Juli 2019)

Gänsehaut pur....endlich wieder richtiges Star Trek...nicht so ein Discovery Mist...ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## AndreNotSure (21. Juli 2019)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Täusch ich mich eigentlich - oder ist Discovery schrecklich einfallslos?



Sehe ich auch so...Discovery zielt auf die Instagram Generation ab...die haben eine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne von 3 Sekunden ( oder 1 Posting)...Die schnellen Schnitte und Wackelkameras mit den kurzen Inhaltslosen Sätzen ist genau das was die Jugend von heute gerade noch so aufnehmen kann ohne überfordert zu sein...


----------



## Frullo (22. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> Capt. Insaneway



HATER!!! 

Spass beiseite: Da gibt es nix aufzulösen, weil die alte Janeway eine neue Zeitlinie erschaffen hat. Übrigens nicht die erste neue Zeitlinie: Kim und Chakotay haben ja bereits eine neue Linie erschaffen.


----------



## Cicero (22. Juli 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Einfach nur geil, so viele bekannte Gesichter und Elemente zu sehen. Hoffentlich wird das was



Hoffe, nur, dass sie auch ein bisschen in die Handlung mit eingebunden sind und nennenswert Screentime bekommen. Nicht, das es nur ein Marketing- Gag bzw. Fan- Service ist und sie bis auf ein kurtes Auftauchen keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Maria Beyer-Fistrich (22. Juli 2019)

YES! Sieht gut aus, ich freue mich sehr darauf.


----------



## schokoeis (22. Juli 2019)

WasEnLos schrieb:


> Spannender Trailer und wahrscheinlich gute Serie, aber leider nur auf Amazon-Prime hierzulande, schade.



Ich sag mal zum Glück. Besser als der seelenlose Netflixkram is Amazon allemal.


----------



## Hurshi (22. Juli 2019)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Dann bin ich jetzt auf deine These gespannt - und möchte wissen welche Themen Discovery so angesprochen hat , danach schreib ich die 15 Themen von the Orville auf ( Sexsucht, gleichgeschlechtliche Ehen, künstliche Intelligenz, Gender Problematiken, Oberste Direktive, Krieg, Zeitparadoxa, Beziehungsprobleme - so aus dem Gedächnis herraus)



Hää was willst du , wie kommst du jetzt auf einmal auf Discovery ?
Star Trek ist Star Trek und Orville  ist Comedy Weltraum was hat das bitte mit Star Trek zu tun ? Nur weils im Weltraum spielt ? Babylon 5 is auch kein Deep Space Nine nur weils ne Raumstation ist !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Juli 2019)

Es scheinen viele immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben dass sich Discovery von episodischem-Storytelling - so wie man es früher kennt - verabschiedet hat und nunmehr EINE Story im Mittelpunkt steht. Was mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf die neue Picard-Serie zutreffen wird.

Orville ist für mich Rotz, denn wie soll ich eine Serie ernst nehmen wenn sie sich trotz gut gewählter Themen so albern präsentiert? Himmel, das Schiff selbst sieht doch schon wue ne fliegende Klobrille aus.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juli 2019)

nja, Orville ist halt eher der Dramedie Ansatz eine SciFi Serie zu machen
aber ja, man kann die doch nicht vergleichen mit star Trek, das ist wie der Vergleich von Star Wars und Star Trek


----------



## Frullo (23. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, Orville ist halt eher der Dramedie Ansatz eine SciFi Serie zu machen
> aber ja, man kann die doch nicht vergleichen mit star Trek, das ist wie der Vergleich von Star Wars und Star Trek



 Das meinst Du jetzt aber nicht ernst, oder? Die Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen Orville und Star Trek sind  wesentlich grösser als zwischen Star Trek und Star Wars.


----------

